# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  يآمسكر الجوآل في وجه مغليك خل التغلي لعنبو وآلدينه ~sms .mms

## الوسادة

يامسكّـر الجوال في وجه مغليك /// خل التغلي لعنبوا والدينــه
خلك على خبري عسى الله يخليك /// ياقرّة قليبي ومهجة ضنينــه
حرام بافعالك تغيّر ممـا شــــــيـك /// وش غيرك يانور قلبي وعينه؟
/
/
لبيـــــــه ياللــي متصل فيني لبيــــــه...
روحــــي لجل شوف هذا الرقم تفدااااك



كل مآدقيت لك ألقىآ "انتظآر"
[يآخي مآصأرت خطوط مؤذيهـ ]
أنفصل رقمك وآخر شي صار 
قلبي
خآرج نطأق التغطيهـ .. 
/
/
صحيح ]
الكلمة تمر شفتك وتحلى..!
دخيلك يوم حبيتك .. تجي كلك وأجي كلي .. 
/
/
جالس تحت رحمة الهاتف
والهاتف..
أرقام.. 
وجرس .. 
وأسلاك
وأنا.. عجزت أسلاك
تعـال خـذ منـي هـدايـاك
وباقي الصور واغلى المكاتيب 
مـعـاد تنفعـنـي بلـيـاك
ووجودهن عنـدي تعاذيـب 
يكفينـي اتسـلـى بـذكـراك
دامك نويـت تصـد وتغيـب 
اوعدك طول العمر مانسـاك
حتى ولـو حطمنـي الشيـب 



لا بث رقمه فـ شاشه الجوآل أتوه
وأقول ياربي تبآرك ساعته..]
جوآلي لا منه دق وقآل ألوه
تذوب اذانيي على سمآعته..!
لبيه يا كلمآته ولا فض فوه
أذوب في ضحكته واستمتاعته 



أفز لا دق جوالي ! وأرحب فيك وأهلي ..
وابتسم من فرحتي[ بالصوت ] لاجاني ~ 
/
/



تتصل .. ما تتصل .. ماهو مهـــم
المهــم تكون يالغالـــي بخـــير
ياحبيبــي ماهـــو كـل هَـم هَـم
الغنـــي همّه مهو هَم الفقــير
مـدري قلبــك ابْكَم وقلبي اصـم
مـدري قلبــك منظر وقلبي ضرير
ولا قلبـك صارلـي مافـيـــه دم
مايحــس بماجرالي ولا يغـــير
كــنت في اتفه تفاصــيلك مُلم
ويــن ما وجّهت خطــواتك اسير
غــيرتي واشواقي كانوا لك حشم
يحـرسونك مثل شرطه مع امــير
كــنت احــبك حب لايقبل حَسِْم
كــنت اشوف انّك هنايا والمصير
كــنت غـــير وكل من غيرك عـدم
كــان الاحلى بطلّتِك قشّة شعــير
الحـــلا والحســن كانوا لك خــدم
والدلــع في مملكـــة كلّك وزيــر
لــولا خوفي يلحـق اقـــوالي إثم
قلــت لك بالخلق بس انت المـثــير
ان حكـــيت الكل صــوته ينكتــم
يامخــرفن جامعتكــم ياصغــير
كـل من شـافك تبلعــم وانصــدم 
واصبح إلـ حضرة حـَرَكاتك اسـير
هــذا وانت انسان عــاقل محتشم
ياترى لو طــشت وش ممكن يصير؟؟
بس لحظــه stop اصحى ترتطـم
بالغـــرور ومن كــلامي لاتطــير
من بديت امدحْك .. مافكــرت اذم
والســـبب اني انا حــيّ الضمــير
وحــده الكـــامل ترى رب الامــم
خــــالق الاكــوان معدوم النظــــير
وانـت من خنجر يميـنك كـم وكـم
انجــرح قلـــبي الندي الوافي الكبير

----------


## The Gentle Man

موضوع جميل جدا 

وكلمات رائعه

----------


## بياض الثلج

خليه مسكره وين المشكل ؟؟ :Icon29: 

نايس يا وسادة

----------

